# replacing gerber 408 lower x-axis bearings



## dbarr (Mar 26, 2013)

How do I replace the lower X-Axis Linear Bearings on a Sabre 408? On the gerber website they show upper bearing replacment which I have done but not how to replace the lower bearings. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Doug


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Doug.

Have you contacted their technical support for advice?


----------



## bosscoop (Nov 6, 2013)

*Sabre bushing replacement*



dbarr said:


> How do I replace the lower X-Axis Linear Bearings on a Sabre 408? On the gerber website they show upper bearing replacment which I have done but not how to replace the lower bearings. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Doug


Doug, I am facing the same issue. First finding the correct Rexroth bushings then getting them installed. How did this work for you and can you tell me about your experience. I would love to know what I am getting in to before I start tearing things apart! Thanks, Jeff 336-250-8855


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

bosscoop said:


> Doug, I am facing the same issue. First finding the correct Rexroth bushings then getting them installed. How did this work for you and can you tell me about your experience. I would love to know what I am getting in to before I start tearing things apart! Thanks, Jeff 336-250-8855


Hello Jeff welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jeff.

Doug has not been back since his original post in March 2013.


----------



## bosscoop (Nov 6, 2013)

James, have you ever tried to contact Gerber for Technical Support? They wanted to charge me $60 just to give me the correct bearing part numbers to order from them! I ordered them online for $42.00 each and will replace the upper bearings myself and hold my breath. I just cant figure out how to slip the lower bearings off the guide without tearing the whole gantry apart. I know there has to be a trick to it as that replacement procedure would be extremely testy getting everything back to square.


----------

